# March Madness



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

*i have*

i have got a few brackets and all are massed up do to upsets but i think nova might take probly not i just like them


----------



## TMall (Mar 20, 2010)

I got Kansas Syracuse Kentucky and Duke in the final four I think lol

But I had notre dame winning and ohio st losing...not going to good

Kentucky winning over Kansas in the championship


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

TMall said:


> I got Kansas Syracuse Kentucky and Duke in the final four I think lol
> 
> But I had notre dame winning and ohio st losing...not going to good
> 
> Kentucky winning over Kansas in the championship


i got the same final four with kentucky over syracuse


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

HoYtShOoTeR76 said:


> i got the same final four with kentucky over syracuse


CORRECT!


TMall said:


> I got Kansas Syracuse Kentucky and Duke in the final four I think lol
> 
> But I had notre dame winning and ohio st losing...not going to good
> 
> Kentucky winning over Kansas in the championship


Right winner wrong loser


countryboy173 said:


> Anybody else here watching the NCAA tournament? What are your thoughts on all these upsets! I have Kentucky, Ohio State, Syracuse, and Villanova in the final four for my bracket but this is anybodys tournament. And then I have Syracuse beating Kentucky. Who do you guys think is going to win?


Once again WRONG!


UK all the way!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

corpralbarn- I know Syracuse probably wont be able to beat Kentucky, or whoever they end up playing in the final four if they go that far. But being a fan I had to go with them for one bracket haha


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I sitll can't believe Gtown lost to ohio!!!!:angry:


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

Kansas Just lost to Northern Iowa and New Mexico lost to Washington.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

now byu taken kansas st.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

i'm not really into bball but i have Kentucky.


----------

